# 2012 Challenge 18/52



## gstanfield (Apr 28, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week eighteen:

Worn Out

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768
> 
> Theme for week eighteen:
> 
> ...



Great theme. I should've taken a shot of my son yesterday. He was so worn out after being on the lake all day he passed out asleep on the boat.


----------



## wvdawg (May 1, 2012)

*Plum tuckered out!*

Must have been December 26!


----------



## Browtine (May 2, 2012)

I should do a self portrait for this one! LOL


----------



## gstanfield (May 2, 2012)

That's what I was thinking Brow  I have another idea, just gotta wait until tomorrow to get the shot...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 5, 2012)

An old strofoam decoy I found many years ago and packed home. Kind of WORN OUT but like me now retired


----------



## rip18 (May 5, 2012)

Good ones, wvdawg & lmlxs!


----------

